
Nil Communication: How to Send a Message Without Sending Particles - gpresot
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/nil-communication-how-to-send-a-message-without-sending-anything-at-all/
======
aisofteng
The beam splitters in the experiments described are always at a 45 degree
angle. What if they are placed at a 60 degree angle?

------
SomeStupidPoint
> Physicists already know that interactions are local. As with city politics,
> the influence of particles is confined to their immediate precincts.

Is this true?

As far as I've ever been able to determine, this was an assumption built into
the model, not something empirically demonstrated.

------
amelius
Isn't this also possible using gravitational waves?

Or is there still some kind of theory of "graviton" particles, spoiling this
idea?

~~~
tinym
The current theory is that particles _are_ waves, or rather localized
excitations ('bumps') in a field. One of the surprising things from quantum
theory is that these bumps have a finite minimum size, and they can only
increase in multiples of that size; this unit is what we call 'a particle'.

This model seems to work (makes accurate numerical predictions, etc.) for all
the known fields other than gravity, so physicists think there should be a
'graviton', ie quantum of the gravitational field. But they haven't been
detected directly and we don't have a good mathematical theory of them (for a
bunch of reasons I don't understand, but I think "gravity is really weak" and
"gravity is nonlinear" are a good start)

~~~
JPLeRouzic
I am not a scientist, but I can't stop me thinking that an old radio engineer
would think about that article: "They are sending information by modulating
polarization (indeed in a weird manner), so why the fuss?"

Or if you prefer, I am thinking some people are over interpreting what a
"particle" means. BTW I like your comment, it reminds me the blog:

[https://profmattstrassler.com](https://profmattstrassler.com)

------
roywiggins
Before people ask, no, entanglement _still_ doesn't allow superluminal
communication.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No-
communication_theorem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No-communication_theorem)

~~~
Florin_Andrei
Sure. Now, still, it would be interesting to try and ascertain the speed of
communication in these experiments. It should be equal to the speed of light,
but the test is worth doing.

------
pcunite
Everything that is done is logged someway or somehow. Particles or something
else to be discovered, will reveal traces of everything ever done. Luke 8:17

~~~
jasonkostempski
Which translation of a translation did you translate that from?

